# Accusize GS Clone Vise



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

_The following post has been edited to reflect information others provided (see below). _

For anyone looking for a premium vise, this might be an option. From the photo and description it appears to be a clone of a GS (Gerardi SPA or some say Gerardi Sowa).

Accusize Industrial Tools 6 Inch x 8 Inch x 2 Inch Vise https://a.co/d/4iEGEPv






The jaw function on these vises has to be seen to believed. I got a Genuine Gerardi SPA vise with my Hartford Mill. The seller had no idea what they were giving me. Even worse, I had no idea what I was getting! In time, I came to know that the vise was probably worth almost as much as the mill!

I bought new jaws for mine from Sowa through Varco. It is good as new now. I have used mine extensively now. I absolutely love it!

If it isn't obvious, there is no need to tap down the work as the prismatic jaws pull the work down as they tighten. And it's very low profile too!

The 4 tenths spec is for dual vises - ie a vice to vise tolerance. I think the vise itself is well under that. Anything I have ever done with mine didn't produce a difference I could measure. It was also easy to tram.

I can't vouch for this one, but I can vouch for mine. It is awesome! If I didn't have one but knew what they were like, I'd be getting one to try.

At over a grand with shipping from Accusize, the vise is expensive .

For reference, here is the same model Sowa GS at $1400 Cdn





__





						#3 6" x 8" Plain Base Modular Vise - Modular Vises & Components
					

#3 6" x 8" Plain Base Modular Vise - • Brand: GS Tooling<br>• Product Length (Decimal Inch) : 20.86<br>• Product Width (Decimal Inch) : 4.92<br>• Jaw Opening Capacity (Inch) : 8"<br>• Model Number : #3<br>• <a...




					www.sowatool.com
				




And here is a link provided by Tom Kitta to a similar vice on Ali for much less.

C$ 498.97  20%OFF | Lathe 4/5/6/7/8 inchs Special vise vice for GT853 precision tool combination flat jaw milling machine for CNC machining center








						527.85C$ 20% OFF|Lathe 4/5/6/7/8 Inchs Special Vise Vice For Gt853 Precision Tool Combination Flat Jaw Milling Machine For Cnc Machining Center - Woodworking Machinery Parts - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Be careful though. If you scroll through the options, the equivalent vise is $900 but has free shipping.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> The vise might seem expensive - especially sold through Accusize - but like some of the other stuff sold by accusize, it is made in Canada not in China. Best of all, bought through Amazon, it can be returned if you end up thinking it wasn't worth the money.
> 
> I can't vouch for this one, but I can vouch for mine. It is awesome! If I didn't have one but knew what they were like, I'd be getting one to try.
> 
> For reference, here is the same model Sowa GS at $1400 Cdn



I am very doubtful the Accusize vise is made in Canada. I would wager made in China, where the bulk of their goods come from. Not that its necessarily bad, but just saying. One might stand a better chance that Accusize, a Canadian 'distributer', stands behind their product better than others. But FWIW, there are lots of examples of Chinese versions of the Gerardi/Bison vise which are hopelessly worse than the quoted specs.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 26, 2022)

I can't see any reference on the Accusize site or Amazon to it being made in Canada.
@Susquatch where do you see reference to it being made in Canada?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 26, 2022)

AFAIK Accusize is just importer of stuff made in China.

You can skip distributor and just buy directly from China -









						527.85C$ 20% OFF|Lathe 4/5/6/7/8 Inchs Special Vise Vice For Gt853 Precision Tool Combination Flat Jaw Milling Machine For Cnc Machining Center - Woodworking Machinery Parts - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




I am sure you can get a better price as well.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

@David_R8 , @PeterT ,@Tom Kitta 

It is entirely possible that I am wrong and got sucked into deliberately misleading info. 

Partway down the Amazon website page for this product, it says that: "This product is from a Canadian Small Business Brand". But.... I suppose that could be Accusize itself. 

On the Accusize Webpage, they say that they get this product from CanCNC. That too sounds like a Canadian company. But it could also be misleading. It might be a Canadian company selling Chinese products in Canada for CNC applications. I could not find them on-line. 

Accusize also sells a line of products called Northward. Another Canadian sounding outfit. 

Perhaps I got sucked in. Perhaps I just want to believe the impossible. I don't know. 

I still think it's a good deal given that you get fast free shipping, and can try it and return it free if you don't like it. I really do like my vise. It's amazing. 

@Tom Kitta : nice vice from China. It wouldn't have the advantage of free Amazon returns nor quick delivery, but it's a LOT less costly. It also comes with all the bits that DO NOT come with the Accusize or even the Sowa vise. I had to make all my own Clamps for mine.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> @David_R8 , @PeterT ,@Tom Kitta
> 
> It is entirely possible that I am wrong and got sucked into deliberately misleading info.
> 
> ...



Just b/c the name sounds "American" does not mean most of the time it is American. 

It is clearly the same vise as from Aliexpress. You can always ask on Amazon, Accusize, where the vise is made. 

You can see on Amazon page they list "date first available" as 2013 ===> clearly China. 

Finally Accusize lists same item on eBay and lists country of origin as CHINA








						6" x 8" CNC Machine Vise system,  matched vise bases +/- 0.0004" , #1202-1025  | eBay
					

6" x 8" x 2" W CNC Machine Vise system,  matched vise bases /- 0.0004" , #1202-1025. Low profile, matched vise bases /- .0004"



					www.ebay.com


----------



## architect (Jul 26, 2022)

Just want to point out is that it's sold and* shipped* by Accusize. You're not working with Amazon return and their policies in this case.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 26, 2022)

architect said:


> Just want to point out is that it's sold and* shipped* by Accusize. You're not working with Amazon return and their policies in this case.
> 
> View attachment 25205



Yes, delivery is not free AND it takes a while. Return would be very expensive!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

@architect and @Tom Kitta .

Why do I get the distinct feeling that neither of you like accusize?   

They may have fooled me into thinking that this was made in Canada, but I bet if I called them my shipping would be free and so would a return. 

I have never had a problem returning anything to them free. I fully expect I could call them and they would look after me totally. They always have - no exceptions so far anyway. 

In fact I recently ordered a big heavy 4jaw chuck and two back plates from them and accidentally ordered D1-6 instead of D1-5. They exchanged them and paid shipping 3x (here, back, and then here again) free. I even admitted that the cam lock mistake was my own fault! Best of all, the backplates they sent me the second time were steel, not cast iron - no charge. 

All this said, I stand corrected on my post so I will edit my first post to reflect your input and make sure others reading it don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 26, 2022)

$63 to get a near 80 lb vise shipped from ON seems not bad to me. Aug 4 -12 delivery seems pretty quick also. Loads faster than coming across the ocean.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 26, 2022)

Like you @Susquatch I've had excellent service from Accusize.


----------



## architect (Jul 26, 2022)

I have no experience with Accusize or their projects and was just pointing out that buyer here will not be dealing with Amazon if that is the expectation for an easy buy and return experience using their online system. Here, Amazon is effectively a third party lister like Kijiji.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> AFAIK Accusize is just importer of stuff made in China.
> 
> You can skip distributor and just buy directly from China -
> 
> ...



When I compared specs, the same model was $900 on Ali but did come with free shipping. 

Anyway, I hope you guys are happy with my edits to the first post. Thanks for digging in and fact checking my post.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> @architect and @Tom Kitta .
> 
> Why do I get the distinct feeling that neither of you like accusize?
> 
> ...



They are simply way more expensive then many other dealers out there of the same stuff. Very rarely they come on top price wise. Sometimes they are charging outrageously more - like 2x. 

As you can see Ali this time is also cheaper and faster. the 130 CAD difference would shrink through depending on brokerage fee to be paid. If you pick Fedex expect this to shrink by like 80 CAD and with say DHL expect to shrink by maybe 40. 5% tax is extra for both purchases. 

Still, we do not know how good this vise is compared to brand names.... Through at around 900 CAD I would expect very good quality from China - feels like they are competing on quality not price. But one can only know for sure if someone buys it and tests it out.


----------

